# Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 8, 2009)

The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club is a rabbit agility club based in Calgary AB. It was started as a 4-H project and has expanded so just about anyone who want to can join. 

I will be posting stuff like practises, events, demos and other related happenings. I will post pics if I can.

Practises take place the first Friday evening from about 6:30 - 9ish (it can end earlier or go later deepening on the day) at the Chestemere Rec Centre. If you want to come, bring your bunny, a carrier, some food/hay, water and a harness and leash for your rabbit (H harnesses are preferred). 
In order to be able to participate in demos, you need to attend at least 3 practises. 

A topic about Korr and Penny as agility rabbits. There are pics too. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49412&forum_id=1
Sean the agility rabbit
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46420&forum_id=1


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 8, 2009)

There will be a competition on Sept 19th at the Chestemere Rec Centre form 9-4. It is open to everyone, even if you haven't been to a practise. I think we are starting races and such at about 10:30 am. 
I should be getting more info closer to the date, and will post when I get it. 

If you plan on coming, I would bring something for your rabbit to hang out in during the day. An X-pen or NIC pen will work. There are also some cheap pet tents at Jysk for about $12. Don't forget to bring food, water, and a harness.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 22, 2009)

Pics from the competition on Sept 19. We were there from about 9am till 4pm. 3 events were held: time trial, high jump and side by side races. 
Babbitty won the time trial and races. Penelope won high jump.
The course






Babbitty 





Willow





Popcorn (I think)





Mr. Bella





Korr





Tarquinn 





Ty





Teddy





Kokomo





Wallaby





Penelope





Sweets





Babbitty butt





Korr





Moony





Awards





More pics 
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b297/kara17173/Chestemere%20competition%20Sept%2019%202009/?start=all


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 3, 2009)

Pics from the October 2 2009 practise at the Chestemere Rec Center. 
We had a few new people who are joining 4-H. 1 was for Guinea pigs and I think was mostly getting a bit of a head start on some stuff. Not sure if he will come to rabbit hopping again, but he will be attending the 4-H meetings (which I do not do). The other person is also going to be involved in 4-H, but with the rabbits. She has recued a bunch and brought 5 babies. 

Guinea Pig kid and Tammy





One of the baby bunnies. 





One of the boys who is joining rabbit project. BEW baby bunny





Amanda and Wallaby





Ty





Penelope





Nichole and Samantha





Tarquinn





Sweets





Popcorn





Bunch of bunnies





Korr





L'il Will





Amanda and Babbitty





More pictures:
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b297/kara17173/Oct%202%202009%20practise/?start=all


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow Sweets has made progress.








Looks like Sweets is all tuckered out.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Great thread! Can't believe I'm just finding it now! lol. I'm definitely going to have to watch this one!  

Great pictures! And that little baby orange dutch is cute! 

How old is the BEW baby bunny in that picture with the kid in the red shirt? 

I'm just curious because training for agility/hopping isn't supposed to begin until the rabbit is 3 to 4 months of age (could be a few months low on this...) due to the fact that they are still growing. Of course, harness training can begin as soon as 6 to 8 weeks, but no jumps...ground bars are probably ok for them to walk over and probably 1-inch to 2-inch "jumps"(until they reach 3/4 months, then you can beginactual training.) 

I know babies will hop over things in there way and such, but just thought I'd let you know so you can pass it on if needed, etc.  

Emily


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not sure on the exact age of the BEW, but I think s/he was about 8ish weeks. 

We don't seem to have a lot of very young bunnies (most are 1-3 years old). These people are new and it was their first time. I think they have some older bunnies that will be doing more of the agility. The bunnies they did bring were mostly there as a test to see how they do without their mom (The lady who brought them has rescued a bunch and some females were pregnant). They weren't really doing high jumps, maybe 1-2 bars, mostly they would run away form the kids and hide.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 8, 2009)

Pics from the Nov 6 practise. 

Penelope debating on weather or not to jump





Korr





Failed attempt at them jumping together





Lillian





Buttercup and the long jump





L'il Wil and the weave poles





Kokomo





Tarquin





Wallaby with L'il Wil in the back





Wallaby and L'il Wil jumping together 





Star





Ophelia





Oliver





Korr on the long jump





Sunggle bunnies





Rest of the album
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b297/kara17173/Nov%206%20practise/?start=all


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 10, 2009)

*How is my little cutie doing?


Korr_and_Sophie wrote:*


> Penelope debating on weather or not to jump


----------



## Demismith (Nov 13, 2009)

Aww, lovely buns 
I do rabbit jumping too, www.rabbitjumpinguk.moonfruit.com


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 4, 2009)

Due to horrible weather, practise was cancelled today . So no pics of jumping bunnies. Instead, I give you Babbity Rabbity.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/AlBtkX0z-BQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 5, 2009)

that Bunny is amazing. Is that a bunny from the Calgary hopping club?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep. He wins just about every race and is a ham. He doesn't like to be caught and will run around again and again for as long as he can. 
Amanda is his handler and slave. She is one of the founders of the club.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 11, 2009)

More videos. 

Wallaby
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Nu_kiHUvJ1Q&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Willow
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/wS-PinUIWvk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Popcorn
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/VFT0KxSoqvI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 20, 2009)

How do you make them jump?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 20, 2009)

Basically, you set the jump low and get the rabbit to go over it. Once they get the idea of what you want, you can raise the jump. 
For the other obstacles, you sort of push them along until they understand how to do it. 
Once the rabbit understands what they are doing, they start to go faster, jump higher and have fun. Some rabbits can start not knowing anything about agility, and by the end of the night be able to do it off leash. Our meetings are at least 2 hours, so they do get many chances to learn over 1 night.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 20, 2009)

Star
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/RQujxbVN2OI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Kokomo
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/nbL4jFt08Do&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 1, 2010)

Today we preformed in Okotoks at some sort of New Years thingy. We mostly did side by side races, but did do 1 round of time trials to determine who races against who. Due to the first Friday of January being the 1st, we will not have having practise, so these are all the pics for a bit as we don't have any other events scheduled for January. 

Star





Lillian





Oliver





Ty





Popcorn





Penelope(and yes, that is me)










Kokomo





L'il Wil





Wallaby





Willow





Babbitty Rabbitty





Samantha





Teddy





Tarquinn





Mr. Bella





Korr





Jack





Lillian and Sam





Korr, Tarquinn, and Ophelia





Korr and Penelope





Sam, Lillian, Tarquinn and Penelope





Album with more photos
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b297/kara17173/Dec%2031%202009%20Okotoks/?start=all


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you get a new camera?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Did you get a new camera?


Oddly enough yes (or at least my mom did). Rosemarie also got a new one and it is the exact same as my moms. I am still fiddlying with the settings.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 1, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I am still fiddlying with the settings.


You should use rechargeable batteries for the SX120 IS. Turn off the red eye remover on the flash, and reset the date on the Canon.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

If you look at the last pictures she did fix the date part


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 1, 2010)

Some of the pics are mine and some are Rose's. I use rechargeable batteries and did eventually set the date. I am not going to do the red eye thing as it is my moms camera.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 11, 2010)

I had the buns out today to do the Long Jump and bunny walk. 
I got some videos, but they are sideways (and SOME people don't like that). I have them the right way on Facebook, but can't seem to get them posted here. 
[ame=http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=273393187173]Penelope[/ame]
Korr


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 11, 2010)

Korr_and_Sophie wrote:


> I got some videos, but they are sideways (and SOME people don't like that).



I have no idea why people dont like the videos sideways


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 12, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Korr_and_Sophie wrote:
> 
> 
> > I got some videos, but they are sideways (and SOME people don't like that).
> ...


I could make the upside down if you wanted.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 12, 2010)

oh please do


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 7, 2010)

Due to stupid weather and the New Year, we had one first practise since November on February 5. There were only a few people there and not many bunnies (at least compared to who could have come). 

Ty






Penelope





L'il Wil





Korr





Oliver





Samantha





Kokomo





Lillian





Tarquinn





Hanging out


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 16, 2010)

Some pics from the March 5 practise. It was Ophelia's birthday, so Nicole brought some carrot cake. There were some new people and new buns. 
If you have me on facebook, you can see the rest of the album on my profile. They are a bit big, but I can't seem to resize them. 
Kele





Ty







Popcorn, Callie, and a new bun whose name I don't remember.





L'il Wil





Buttercup





Sam





Ophelia (it was her birthday)





Tarquinn (she and Kele and siblings)





Ginny (my new bun)





Wallaby





Korr





Lillian





Penelope


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 16, 2010)

There is also some sad news to report. 
Amanda's rabbit Frost went to the rainbow bridge on March 8. I am not 100% sure what happened, but she was fine one day, then wasn't herself the next and passed away the next day. It might have been GI stasis. She was only about 5.5 years old. 

Frost wasn't much of a hopper, but she was well loved. I did get to see her once at Pet Expo last year and she was a beautiful rabbit.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 28, 2010)

On March 20 and 21, we were at Aggie Days. It is basically a farm show that has stuff like cows, sheep, horses, stock dogs and other farm stuff. I was only there on Saturday, so don't have a ton of pics. I only really have pics of my rabbits doing it and hanging out. 
We did Time trials, Side by Side races and High Jump. 

Korr















Penelope















Lillian










Ginny















Hanging out















NomNomNom





Beware!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2010)

My princess is giving you the evil look. hahaha


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 30, 2010)

March 27 and 28 were the Calgary Pet Expo. We did time trial, side by side races and high jump. There was a guy from the Calgary Sun who took some pics that were in the paper on Sunday. I have a copy of the photo, but can't seem to find it on their site. On Sunday Brad Pattison (At The End of My Leash host) was there and some of the buns got to meet him, Penelope even got on stage with him and Rudy.

Willow





Popcorn (I think)





Jack





Penelope





Tarquinn





Star





Kokomo





L'il Wil





Wallaby





Ty





Kele (he was in the paper)





Babbitty 





Lillian





Bunnies and Brad





On stage


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2010)

I love Brad Pattison and his show!! Penelope was a lucky lady to go on stage and meet him and Rudy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 31, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> March 27 and 28 were the Calgary Pet Expo. There was a guy from the Calgary Sun who took some pics that were in the paper on Sunday. I have a copy of the photo, but can't seem to find it on their site.


Is it this one?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > March 27 and 28 were the Calgary Pet Expo. There was a guy from the Calgary Sun who took some pics that were in the paper on Sunday. I have a copy of the photo, but can't seem to find it on their site.
> ...


No, it was in the Calgary Sun. I should get the stuff off the scanner and scan the pic. I haven't seen the one form the Herald though.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 8, 2010)

We were at Fort Edmonton on April 3 for an Easter thing. Stan came by and took a ton of pics too. We then went to dinner with the EARS club. 

Wallaby





Star





Tarquinn





Ophelia





Penelope





Korr





Lillian





Popcorn





Babbitty





Korr with a dewlap





Penelope disapproving





Lillian vs Bok Choy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 8, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> We were at Fort Edmonton on April 3 for an Easter thing. Stan came by and took a ton of pics too. We then went to dinner with the EARS club.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 15, 2010)

I know the last post was forever ago but that's awesome! I wish I lived closer or had someone that would do that with me! I'd love to teach Amita, Rachel and Mimzy agility. Maybe I'll make up a few jumps. I don't have to worry about film canisters, I still shoot 35mm film-I have since I took my photography coarses in College(and got my degree) Though I am transitioning over to digetal


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 24, 2010)

On Thursday the 22nd, we did a demo at the Alberta Children's Hospital. It was a short demo and not a lot of kids, but still fun. One of the kids was discharged from the hospital about 5 hours before the demo, but wanted to stay to see the bunnies. 
There were only a few of us and a few (7) rabbits, so we couldn't do a ton. We did 1 round of time trial, a few criss cross races, a round of relay races and high jump. 

Ready to start a race.





Penelope (I built the red and white jump)





Waiting for High Jump





Kokomo





Ty





Popcorn


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 24, 2010)

ahh I was looking forward to Disproving photo's of Penelope


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 12, 2010)

Check out the Edmonton Humane Society website. The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club has a demo at the shelter.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/index.php?option=com_whats_new&view=details#rabbits


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Haven't updated in a while as there have not been pictures posted. Along with the death of Penelope, I haven't really wanted to go through me pictures as they are some of the last I have of her. 

Pictures form the May 7 2010 practise. We got a new person and bunny. 

Korr











Lillian (aka Naked bunny)










Penelope






























New bun (I don't remember his name)






Samantha






Tarquinn






Ophelia





Liz






Jack






Kokomo






And some disapproval just for Rebecca


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2010)

We're gonna miss this face. :'(


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> We're gonna miss this face. :'(


She was and still is a very Beautiful bunny! Wow!You have some amazing pictures of her as well. 

What an amazing set up for bunnies. I'm in B.C., I would love to check it out sometime.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 14, 2010)

Pics from the June 4th practise. 


Lillian






Traffic jam






New Loin head






Ty





Kokomo





Another new bun. 





Popcorn





Wallaby





Snuggle buns


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 24, 2010)

Some pictures from June 19. We did a performance for Palio Calgary which is some sort of fund raiser for a religious group. We did time trials, criss cross races and high jump. There wasn't much shade and quite hot (the bunnies had shade though), so we only went until about 2pm. 
All pictures are from the CRHC website if you want to see them bigger or more of them. 

Lillian





















Willow
















Samantha











Ophelia











Popcorn
















Kokomo











Korr
















Wallaby
















Babbitty Rabbitty
















Ty
















Tarquinn


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 25, 2010)

Some members of the CRHC did a demo at the Edmonton Humane Society on June 30 (I know I am late putting these up). These pictures are on the CRHC website. You can click on the name of the rabbit to get a larger picture. 

Ty





Willow





Popcorn





Wallaby





Star





The rabbit formally known as Vernon





Stan, Amanda and Babbitty


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 25, 2010)

After the demo at the Edmonton Humane Society, the CRHC did a demo at Strathcona County's 2010 Canada Day Festival. 

Wallaby





Willow





Kokomo





Ty





Popcorn


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 26, 2010)

The design of thatnew red jump looks awfully familiar. 

I miss Penelope. 

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 7, 2010)

Pictures form the August 6th 2010 practise. Not many people were there. It was Amelia's first time doing agility. She was nervous and didn't really want to do it, but was getting better by the end. 

Amelia










A new bunny, don't know if she will keep up with it





Kokomo





Lillian





Skittles and Amelia


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 7, 2010)

We were at the Children's Hospital again on August 19 2010. 

Korr















Lillian











Kokomo











Ty











Babbitty Rabbitty











Star






Willow











Popcorn











Wallaby


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 7, 2010)

Heritage Park Hootenanny August 21 2010. 

Korr











Amelia
















Lillian
















Samantha











Tarquinn











Ophelia






Babbitty Rabbitty











Willow











Ty











Star











Popcorn











Wallaby











Kokomo


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 7, 2010)

We were at the Bearspaw fair on August 29th 2010. We entered the small rabbit show they had and Korr, Amelia and Lillian won their classes. Korr also won best overall rabbit. 

Lillian 
















Amelia
















Korr
















Ty











Babbitty











Kokomo






Star






Popcorn






Wallaby


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Simply amazing, wonderful pictures.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 27, 2010)

On September 12, we did a demo at the Heritage Park Fall Fair. There was some debate about doing it as the weather was supposed to be cloudy with a chance of rain. Due to use being outside, we decided not to do it. The Greenings and I went to the park anyway (they had some rabbits and cavies in the small show too). As it turned out, the weather was nice so we decided to get some equipment and do a demo in the barn where the rabbit and cavy show was. 

Amelia





















Korr





















Ty





Popcorn















Kokomo


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 9, 2010)

New video of the current hoppers. Amanda spent quite a bit of time doing it. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/pov8ypDKbmo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW this thread is just so cool. I had no idea you could do agility with rabbits.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a great video!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 29, 2010)

Some photos from the September 18 Chestemere Competition. We had some new bunnies and new people, so there was some good competition. This is the one day that anyone can compete even if they have not been to any practises. 

In the parade










A new bunny, he has some to another practise too. 





Another new bun, don't remember his name though. 





Samantha





(and Korr watching_





Popcorn










Tarquinn










Liz










Star










Kele










Korr










Kokomo










Amelia










Ty










Ginny










Ophelia










Babbitty










Awards


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

SWEET...I love the new pics, all the buns look like they're having so much fun


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

Photos form the Oct 1 2010 practise. It was very busy with lots of people and bunnies. 

Oreo






Kele





New buns (don't know names and they haven't been back)










Liz





Tarquinn





Lillian





Korr





Amelia





Samantha


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

November 5 2010 practise. We had Cherie come and she is the one who is hoping to start the Northern Alberta club. 

Kokomo





Babbitty





Popcorn





Willow





Ty





Wallaby





Amelia





Korr





Lillian





Ophelia





Tarquinn





Samantha





Cherie's rabbits (don't know the names)















Bunny whose name I don't know


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

There was a bunny seminar at a local pet store put on by a local rabbit breeder. Some CRHC club members came and brought some bunnies. 






Jabberwocky paying close attention





Peace





Ronin





Lillian


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

Dec 3 2010 practise. Jabberwocky, Peace and Ronin's first practise. 

Peace










Jabberwocky










Ronin











Amelia










Korr










Lillian





Oreo










Tarquinn





Ophelia


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

The CRHC has a Christmas party on Dec 19 2010. We did a gift exchange and played with bunnies for an afternoon. I am including pics of the bunny photo shoot we did. 

Korr and Amelia





Kele and Liz





Ophelia, Sam, Tarquinn and Ronin





Lillian





Lillian and the new calendar





Korr and his page 





Wallaby not happy with his gift (he wanted the bed used for the other photos)





Babbitty opening his gift





Kokomo and her gift


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

On Dec 31 2010 we did a demo in Okotoks for their New Years eve kids event. We had just about all the regular members show up so lots of bunnies. The kids we loud and the bunnies didn't seem to appreciate that too much. 

Peace





Kokomo





Wallaby





Popcorn





Jabberwocky





Kele and Babbitty





Ty





Kele





Liz





Tarquinn





Ophelia





Samantha





Ronin





Oreo





Korr





Amelia





Lillian





Ginny


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2011)

Jan 7 2011 practise. 

Willow





Peace










Jabberwocky










Korr










Lillian










Amelia





Tarquinn





Ophelia





Ronin










Lil Wil










Oliver


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 11, 2011)

We did a demo at a local school for their Chinese New Year assembly on Feb 4th (the principal is a bunny guy too). We did an overview of the events during the assembly and after each class came up for a closer look and the meet the bunnies. 

Wallaby





Amelia





Peace





Popcorn





Korr





Samantha





Group shot





I also got this thank you note from one of the kids at the school


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 11, 2011)

We also had our monthly practise on Feb 4th, so it was a busy day. 

Ginny










L'il Wil










Coco










Ronin










Lillian










Star










Ophelia


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 11, 2011)

On Feb 20th we did a demo and held a pet rabbit competition at the EARS rabbit show in Wetaskiwin. It was also Stan's (PetBunny) birthday that day. 

Buttercup










Wallaby










Samantha





Amelia





Some rabbits who wanted to try the course
A Flemish










A Dutch










A big black rabbit (I don't know the breed)










Costumes


























Lillian and Amelia is costume





Happy Birthday Stan!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 11, 2011)

On March 21 we were at Bonnie Doon mall in Edmonton for Family Day. Stan was there again to take pictures. 







Babbitty










Korr










Oreo










Kokomo










Peace










Buttercup










Amelia










Lillian










Tarquinn










Stan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 11, 2011)

March 4th practise

Thumper










Korr










Buttercup










Amelia










Coco










Lillian





Oliver










L'il Wil










Samantha


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 17, 2011)

We have had quite a few events since I last updated. We did 2 separate seniors homes on the 20th and 22nd of March. The bunnies were not quite on their A game these days, but still put on a good show. The people really seemed to like it, but they are not as rowdy as some of the events we have done in the past. 

*CareWest Garrison Green
*
Ty





Kokomo





Peace





Amelia





Ronin





Tarquinn





Lillian






*Coloner Belcher*

Amelia










Korr










Babbitty










Buttercup










Jabberwocky


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 18, 2011)

On March 26th and 27th, we were at the Calgary Pet Expo. We debuted the Long Jump as a competition and were quite surprised by some of the rabbis doing it. The one disappointing part of this event is that it is geared toward dogs and cats with less focus on the exotic pets like rabbits. We still get people coming by, but not with the enthusiasm of those that watch the dog events (even though we are much more exciting). As a bonus, my vet was there with the parrot club and we got talking about Sci Fi stuff and she now knows where Amelia's name comes from. We were also looking for a home for Thumper and though we had someone, sadly she brought Thumper back the next day. Thumper and Buttercup were not getting along then, so I ended up taking Thumper home after Pet Expo. 

Buttercup










Popcorn










Wallaby










Peace










Korr










Amelia










Lillian










Coco










Skittles










Kele










Tarquinn





Ronin





Sam





Ty










Star










Willow





Babbitty










Kokomo


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 18, 2011)

On April 7th, we did a demo at the Red Deer Lake School as part of their fundraiser to build a kindergarten in Kenya. I believe they raised about $6000.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 18, 2011)

April 9th and 10th saw us at Calgary Aggie Days. This event showcases agriculture for city kids. There are 3 days for schools to come followed by the weekend which is open to the public, we were only there for the weekend. We were VERY popular at this event, there was a line up to pet the rabbits and the crowd was about 3 people deep to watch the events. I tired to look around the event with Lillian, but didn't make it far due to being modded by people. My rabbits did quite well over the weekend. Amelia won the time trial on Sat and Korr won it on Sunday. Korr also got 2nd in both high and long jump on Sat and 2nd in High jump on Sun. He did jump 10 poles on Sun but due to time limits it was not a competition that day. We also managed to find Thumper a home at this event. The people who have her now are friends with another club member and apparently and spoiling Thumper. 

Korr










Amelia











Lillian










Popcorn










Peace










Wallaby










Babbitty










Ty










Kele










Liz










Tarquinn










Ronin










Oreo










Mocha (new bunny)


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish we had this locally where I am! Looks like so much fun! Is Ginny a satin angora?? She is beautiful and so are all the other rabbits.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, Ginny is a Satin Angora. I don't have her anymore though.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 5, 2012)

This is absolutely amazing! When I have more time I want to watch the videos. Thanks for sharing...this is making me smile...:biggrin:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

I must say, I like the flubs as much as the successes.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 6, 2012)

Are there chapters in any other cities?


----------



## candykittten (Apr 6, 2012)

Are there chapters in any other cities?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 6, 2012)

No, there are not any other chapters. We almost had one in Edmonton, but that didn't work out. We are willing to help people who are wanting to start a club though.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 6, 2012)

Those in the US who want to join a group might want to go to pets.groups.yahoo.cim/group/RabbitHoppingUSA-Agility


----------

